# Mount Washington, this weekend ...



## Tarpan (Jan 22, 2002)

I want to hike up to subj this Sunday. Questions :
- how cold in january on subj
- how much snow (will I need a crampans etc)
- how much time usually needs for hike up and down
- what's the main hazards on this mount this season
- how dangeros solo hike in this conditions
- anybody wants to join?

   Thank u for any answers.
--
Good Luck!
Tarpan


----------



## Greg (Jan 22, 2002)

Mike P., our resident Winter White Mountain Hiker  :wink: will surly have some advice! Mike P., wanna jump in here?

Here are some other threads that you may want to read:


Winter Hiking - Safe?

Your non-hiker friend wants to clim Mt. Washington, a hypoth

Mt Washington
Good luck!


----------



## Mike P. (Jan 25, 2002)

*Washington*

I don't know much about you but this sounds like a BAD IDEA!

I was just visiting www.mountwashington.org.  While 40 in Hartford, it's 6 at 12:00 on Friday the 25th.  Winds are in the 50+ area & expected to intensify.  What does that mean for Sunday?  First Avalanche Danger is currently moderate in some areas or Tucks & I believe Considerable (I browed this section nly as I'm heading to Tecumseh tomorrow with no AVy danger)  Wind is expected to change to West so slopes in Tuck & Huntington will receive snow load.  It was 30 yesterday so warm temps may provide a nice slippery layer for newly blown snow to slide on.

Snow showers possible on Saturday further loading snow.  Recommendations by MWO is for full techincal gear above floor of Tuckerman's Ravine.  (Ice Axe, Crampons, face mask, goggles balaclava on top of all the winter stuff you should have like snowshoes, fleece or down & G-Tex.)  Even people who don't typically carry an axe on other peaks in the Whites, carry one on teh standard route.  (Tucks & Lion's Head Winter Route)

Solo, you better be very good & even then no one in SAR would recommend it.  I do a fair amount of solo winter hiking (S.Twin, Ike, Pierce 2x, Liberty 2X + several more in NH & New England + Catskills) & I haev no interest currently in solos on any Presidential peak North of Monroe.  (maybe Madison someday but not this year.)

Personally & IMO, I think you should reconsider your destination.


----------

